# Passed over for job despite being best qualified



## rosey (27 Sep 2011)

I recently went for a job that was govt funded and therefore public money. I got to second round of interviews up against one other candidate who was successful and got the job. 

I asked for but never received feedback from that interview. However, I have come now to know that the person who got the job had been working temporarily in the organisation albeit in a different role. 

This person is from a different background and lacked the experience and qualifications sought in the job advertisement. As far as I know the score sheets give scores for experience, qualifications and suitability for the job. I fail to see how this person could have scored higher than me on any of the above. 

During the interview I was asked if I had access to a car- this wasn't in job spec but they ticked box at interview and said it was a requirement. This person who was appointed does not have access to a car. The interview panel was made up of 3 reps from the same organisation- none from HR. 

What are my rights in this situation? Who can I get advice from? What is best action to take?  Also worried about pursuing it in terms of getting bad reutation in this industry...Any advice welcome


----------



## csirl (27 Sep 2011)

Your starting point should be to request the interviewers notes and scoring for your interview to see how you were marked and scored. You are automatically entitled to these under Freedom of Information.


----------



## monagt (27 Sep 2011)

> your starting point should be to request the interviewers notes and scoring for your interview to see how you were marked and scored. You are automatically entitled to these under freedom of information.



+1


----------



## sustanon (27 Sep 2011)

If it's just a case of checking boxes and scorring on qualifications, then why bother with an interview. Maybe you didn't interview well?

I've seen many an applicant have all the boxes checked, but they didn't interview well, had to drag answers from them, etc.


----------



## Leo (27 Sep 2011)

Qualifications get you to the interview stage, the rest is down to the interview.


----------



## rosey (27 Sep 2011)

Thanks for all replies. I think I will request access to the notes and scoring. Re the other replies I understand what you are saying but my interview went well- I'm not cocky but I have the experience for this role...I know the sector well and was confident in my answers...I had worked very successfully in a very similar role...I knew what I was talking about- my issue really is that if a publicly funded job is advertised with certain requirements in the job spec, it seems to me very strange that the standard of entries was so low that the best candidate for the job is someone from a different background with neither the experience or qualifications looked for in the job ad- who just happens to be working temporarily in the organisation. 

Even if some of my answers weren't what they were looking for- I find it hard to believe that this person so blew them away it didn't matter that the sections with points for qualifications,experience and need for car couldn't have gained them any points.( I should mention that I was told that interviewees were scored on a points system).

I don't see how someone could be so suitable for the job with neither experience or qualifications....My point I guess if an publicly funded organisation can award a job to somebody who so blatently doesn't meet the requirements of the post as advertised?


----------



## Leo (27 Sep 2011)

The person already there was a known quantity. That often counts for a lot and many people prefer to take on someone in that position even if their qualifications fall a little short rather than take the risk on the unknown.


----------



## rosey (27 Sep 2011)

Leo said:


> The person already there was a known quantity. That often counts for a lot and many people prefer to take on someone in that position even if their qualifications fall a little short rather than take the risk on the unknown.



yes I agree of course and in the private sector you are free to employ who you like but my understanding was that in the public sector this is not the case- everything must be transparent and the candidates asked the same questions etc...and scored according to their ability etc...and that considerations such as previous knowledge of the candidate should not be a factor- I thought the whole process of this in public sector was to stop things like cronyism where people who are known to interviewers get the job above othermore qualified  candidates..I know of course that a person can be chosen on this basis by the interviewers and points on forms 'doctored' so that the chosen person comes out highest...however my understanding is that inclination by a lot of interviewers doesn't mean that this is ethical or justifiable behaviour ...of course I understand it but in this case there is such a gulf between my experience and qualifications and the successful candidate that I feel that this was the only edge this person had on me...and as far as I know that is not allowable in public bodies...


----------



## Leper (27 Sep 2011)

Oh Rosey, how I agree with every word you say.  But, you are attacking an iron door with a toothpick.  You can argue and argue until the cows come home and all you'll be told is that the other person showed more hunger for the job than you and of course best of luck in your future career.  Put it down to experience and move on.


----------



## UFC (28 Sep 2011)

I agree with Leper. What good do you think will come out of making a fuss? I can't think of any positive outcome for you. Forget it and move on.

There is also a chance the interview board really do think you are unsuitable for the role. It is a possibility.


----------



## HMC (28 Sep 2011)

Dear Rosey,
I agree with Leo.
I left a public sector job some years ago to do a degree.  Out of the blue I got a call recently offering me my old job back!  It was a really good place to work but I wasn't in a position to take up the offer.  So, yes, if people think you fit in well somewhere, that can be as important as your qualifications, sometimes more so.
Hopefully the panel will keep you mind for future vacancies. 
HMC


----------



## csirl (28 Sep 2011)

As its a public sector job, all the candidates called to interview would have the minimum education/experience requirements for the job. Therefore the person who got the job satisfied those requirements (they may have been doing a lower level job at the time of interview, but thats not unusual - they could have gained the necessary experience from elsewhere and previously obtained all the educational qualifications). 

They are not permitted to give you extra marks for being more qualified - its a case of you meet the criteria to do the job or you dont i.e. pass/fail. And the interviewers are not allowed to grade your qualifications - they grade the other competencies required for the job. 

Its possible that you did a great interview, but the other person did even better. Its possible that you did a great interview for 95% of the time, but the 5% you struggled on was something important. Its possible that you slipped up/made a mistake in the interview without realising - its happened to all of us at some stage. The only way you'll find out is getting the interview notes/scores.


----------



## rosey (28 Sep 2011)

thanks- I appreciate all the replies. On mature reflection, I have somewhat got over the outrage! Agree that nothing positive can come out of protesting...I may get in touch to get the notes all the same for further interviews....For reasons that I  don't want to go into on public forum( anonymity rather than anything underhand), I happen to know that contrary to what csirl said( thanks you for answering anyway) here I know for definite that the person did not have the qualifications and experience asked for in ad. This person however was working there temporarily and is very popular and capable and especially friendly with one of the interviewers.As people have said- a known quantity but in an ideal world this would not eclipse other deficiencies....but this is life I guess...


----------



## AlbacoreA (29 Sep 2011)

Nothing lost by asking. Perhaps they were scoring on something you didn't realise.


----------



## csirl (29 Sep 2011)

If the person genuinely does not have the required qualifications and you do, I think that a complaint to the Public Appointments Commission would be appropriate.


----------

